# Pro Public Nudity and Naturists



## chimpburgers (Jun 27, 2016)

I was just thinking about this morning about how far our acceptance for things will go. One moment I was talking about puberty blockers with some people and then the conversation just completely shifted to talking about pro nudists. Believe it or not, they exist and they believe in exactly what you think they do. This is what they believe that society should be like.



Spoiler: NSFW












There is a legit petition to make public nudity more of a thing.

https://www.causes.com/causes/22646...upporters-of-the-legalize-public-nudity-cause

And of course, there's a whole Wikipedia article on naturists.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturism

I personally don't agree with this idea but I wanted to see if anyone's really dug into this idea and how crazy the people are for trying to advocate for this.


----------



## CWCchange (Jun 27, 2016)

As transgender and old people exist (among other matters), it wouldn't work out too well.


----------



## Sanshain (Jun 27, 2016)

Don't have any real problem with it. I live in a seaside area with a lot of German tourists, and it's always highly amusing to watch the (very conservative) locals freak out when they start casually peeling off their clothes on a sunny day. It just requires self-confidence and a relaxed attitude. Sure, there are ugly people around the place, but looking at pretty bodies isn't really the _point_ of public nudity. I'd personally endorse this just to see more of the scandalized reactions from racist old ladies, which are a very good source of local comedy around here.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't have a problem with public nudity. I wouldn't engage in it myself, but whichever.


----------



## Adrian Țepeș (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm all for it as long as only attractive women are allowed


----------



## millais (Jun 27, 2016)

There are better ways to address vitamin D deficiency while limiting risk of melanoma skin cancer


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't see the problem.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 27, 2016)

I think that public nudity is something that is totally OK and I really think that there is no problem with it. Ugly people are still ugly when they wear clothes so that is a non issue


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 27, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I was just thinking about this morning about how far our acceptance for things will go. One moment I was talking about puberty blockers with some people and then the conversation just completely shifted to talking about pro nudists. Believe it or not, they exist and they believe in exactly what you think they do. This is what they believe that society should be like.



There are more or less innocent groups that do this shit, usually in a private or semi-private setting, or in areas specifically designated for it, like nude beaches.

However, I'm really suspicious of anyone who wants to make it a fully public thing everywhere because of fucking perverts and fetishists who really just want to expose themselves to children and shit like that.


----------



## Splendid (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm ok with it as long as private properties are allowed to limit it and health codes are designed and enforced (no nudity on public transit for example.)


----------



## Clockwork Dragon (Jun 27, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> There are more or less innocent groups that do this shit, usually in a private or semi-private setting, or in areas specifically designated for it, like nude beaches.
> 
> However, I'm really suspicious of anyone who wants to make it a fully public thing everywhere because of fucking perverts and fetishists who really just want to expose themselves to children and shit like that.



Yeah, in fact notice in that picture there is a guy with his phone out either video-ing or taking pictures.


----------



## H3LLH4MM3R666 (Jun 27, 2016)

I dunno, society has a whole bunch of silly rules, but people who deliberately violate them are usually considered autistic.  Being naked feels good, sure, but is it that hard to understand that it makes most other people feel uncomfortable? 

Public breast-feeding zealots strike me the same way, but at least that's in service of a vital function even if they get irrationally defensive about it.


----------



## Hat (Jun 28, 2016)

Rules and standards, however arbitrary, are the very basis of civilization and are what separates Man from the animals. Those who seek to abolish these ought to be considered as barbarians.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Jun 28, 2016)

I have a buddy who drags our friend group to nude beaches whenever he's in town and we're definitely always the youngest, most attractive people on the beach. It seems to mostly be an activity for pudgy 50+ men with small penises, not sure what's up with that.


----------



## Splendid (Jun 28, 2016)

MakeItRain said:


> I have a buddy who drags our friend group to nude beaches whenever he's in town and we're definitely always the youngest, most attractive people on the beach. It seems to mostly be an activity for pudgy 50+ men with small penises, not sure what's up with that.


So you're looking at their cocks?


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 28, 2016)

It sounds really impractical to be naked all the time. Have these people ever heard of winter?

I also don't want my naked butt and genitalia touching the same place that has been touched by the butts and genitalia of multiple strangers. I know someone could say something about germs not surviving outside the body or I personally don't have to be naked. Even knowing that I will still fret about diseases and cringe while wrapped in ten layers of latex for protection.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Jun 28, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> So you're looking at their cocks?



yes and/or duh

are you a faggot or something


----------



## waffle (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah, as much as I'd like to think nudists aren't perverts it's always made me wonder how they're so dumb that the don't understand that clothes were invented for a reason other than to oppress them. Turns out, among many other reasons,  your genitals are sensitive and having even a piece of cloth to protect them rely makes a difference.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jun 29, 2016)

waffle said:


> Yeah, as much as I'd like to think nudists aren't perverts it's always made me wonder how they're so dumb that the don't understand that clothes were invented for a reason other than to oppress them. Turns out, among many other reasons,  your genitals are sensitive and having even a piece of cloth to protect them rely makes a difference.


We let people make plenty of other bad decisions with their genitals.


----------



## Begemot (Jun 29, 2016)

In public in can be pretty skanky. From what I understand the separated nudist areas are okay as they are cultural enclaves.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 29, 2016)

Unfortunately what you mostly will run into, rather than hot fit chicks and dudes is this:


Spoiler: NSFL


----------



## Save Goober (Jun 30, 2016)

I honestly don't get the obsession over nudity some people have. But I barely like being naked in my house much less in a forest or whatever.

Worth mentioning,  Portland has a yearly naked bike ride that's kind of infamous


Spoiler










Which I also don't really understand. How is this legal? Does Portland just make public nudity legal once a year, just for this? If I was visiting and didn't know about it and ran into this I'd probably accidentally drive into a building.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jun 30, 2016)

The cruel irony is, most nudists are people you'd never want to see naked. Fat, gross, out of shape.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jun 30, 2016)

What do male nudists do when they have a raging boner? 

Even worse, what happens when female nudists have their period?


----------



## Angriest Bird (Jun 30, 2016)

Sperglord Dante said:


> Even worse, what happens when female nudists have their period?



Tampons? Menstrual cups?


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 30, 2016)

Sperglord Dante said:


> Even worse, what happens when female nudists have their period?


Get menstrual blood all over the place? That is exactly why I'd be wrapped in latex.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jul 1, 2016)

melty said:


> I honestly don't get the obsession over nudity some people have. But I barely like being naked in my house much less in a forest or whatever.
> 
> Worth mentioning,  Portland has a yearly naked bike ride that's kind of infamous
> 
> ...


Now imagine what happens if you have one of those usual cascading-crashes that happens when you get a lot of people biking closely together...except this time without protective clothes, and a lot of extra dangly bits to get caught in things/scraped along asphalt..


----------



## Trilby (Jul 1, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> There are more or less innocent groups that do this shit, usually in a private or semi-private setting, or in areas specifically designated for it, like nude beaches.


Which is fine as long as it stays that way I feel.



> However, I'm really suspicious of anyone who wants to make it a fully public thing everywhere because of fucking perverts and fetishists who really just want to expose themselves to children and shit like that.


That's where I draw the line too.  There are still too many sickos in the world and it's only going to get worse.



ActualKiwi said:


> Unfortunately what you mostly will run into, rather than hot fit chicks and dudes is this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFL


By that point in time, it's not really worth the effort at all, especially when everyone looks the same as you.



Sperglord Dante said:


> What do male nudists do when they have a raging boner?
> 
> Even worse, what happens when female nudists have their period?


They obviously can't control that.



ActualKiwi said:


> Now imagine what happens if you have one of those usual cascading-crashes that happens when you get a lot of people biking closely together...except this time without protective clothes, and a lot of extra dangly bits to get caught in things/scraped along asphalt..


Our bodies aren't meant for those without proper protection.


----------



## Zoobles (Jul 2, 2016)

It shouldn't be a crime, but clothes protect us from more exposure than we give credit for. It only makes sense to wear them...

...Plus pockets are legit


----------



## Marvin (Jul 5, 2016)

about:blank said:


> ...Plus pockets are legit


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Jul 9, 2016)

Nudity is natural. And it seems somehow wrong to make it illegal. But the problem arises with the fact that humans see other naked humans as inherently sexual. It's something that's been bred into us since we started wearing clothing some 15,000+ years ago. That's not something that's just going to go away in a year or two. Which raises the moral dilemma of people simply walking the street naked cumming onto people's feet and into children's faces. And it being legal to do so. Yes, perverts will do that regardless, but making public nudity legal would make it much easier and more prevalent. Perhaps making it a misdemeanour, something that doesn't go on your record but you have to pay a fine for if you're simply nude. And having designated areas and perhaps small communities and villages where it's legal to be nude in public would be the best solution. But isn't that where we're already at?


----------



## Trilby (Jul 9, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> Nudity is natural. And it seems somehow wrong to make it illegal. But the problem arises with the fact that humans see other naked humans as inherently sexual. It's something that's been bred into us since we started wearing clothing some 15,000+ years ago. That's not something that's just going to go away in a year or two.


It wasn't our fault when we traded in our fur coats for sweat glands and more exposed skin.  Evolution and natural selection just sorta worked out that way for us.




EDIT:  Of course an ice age helped as well since we now needed something to wrap ourselves in once our fur was gone and it wasn't letting up for thousands of years to come.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Sep 26, 2016)

Most of the time its unhygienic, though it makes sense for swimming. That's about it.


----------



## Splendid (Sep 26, 2016)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> Most of the time its unhygienic, though it makes sense for swimming. That's about it.


It makes a ton of sense until you see someone else's pubic hair floating in the pool.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Sep 26, 2016)

The taboo against nudity is one of the most universal taboos there is, probably for good reason. Nudists are almost solely white middle class idiots with too much time and money on their hands who in the quest to ~*~be natural~*~ wind up being completely unnatural instead.

Also, if the feeling of any and all clothing is so irritating to you that you feel the need to be naked everywhere, you probably have a touch of the ‘tism, just saying.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Sep 27, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> It makes a ton of sense until you see someone else's pubic hair floating in the pool.


Good point. I was thinking more of swimming in lakes and rivers. Still think nudism is dumb as shit.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Sep 27, 2016)

@Bitch I Might Be

Edit, lol @Bitch I Might Be


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Oct 13, 2016)

Only attractive people should be allowed to be publically nude.


----------



## Electric Eye (Oct 13, 2016)

Keep it confined to non-public areas and keep anyone under 18 away from said areas.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 13, 2016)

I don't really have a problem with nudism _per se_. To me it's not inherently sexual. I also think opposition to nudity today is largely a product of the Victorian era when people thought "self abuse" caused blindness.

Although suddenly introducing nudism to a culture that's not ready for it can have disastrous consequences.


----------



## Trilby (Oct 13, 2016)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I don't really have a problem with nudism _per se_. To me it's not inherently sexual. I also think opposition to nudity today is largely a product of the Victorian era when people thought "self abuse" caused blindness.
> 
> Although suddenly introducing nudism to a culture that's not ready for it can have disastrous consequences.


In some way, I suppose it is a case of just how our society has accepted the need for clothing out of necessary of a change in climate and the introduction of privacy and self-consciousness that led us to where we are today.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you very much but I don't want to see ugly naked trannies, grannies, fatties and perverts everywhere.

I would die choking on my own vomit. 

Remember, just like lesbians, this is not about 23 year old hot bisexual girls who are horny 24/7, no matter what horny teenagers think. The truth under the alluring illusion is horrible, ugly, and stinks.


----------



## Trilby (Oct 13, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> Thank you very much but I don't want to see ugly naked trannies, grannies, fatties and perverts everywhere.
> 
> I would die choking on my own vomit.
> 
> Remember, just like lesbians, this is not about 23 year old hot bisexual girls who are horny 24/7, no matter what horny teenagers think. The truth under the alluring illusion is horrible, ugly, and stinks.


Unless you're an artist and you've actually grown to love your figure drawing class like I had.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 13, 2016)

Trilby said:


> Unless you're an artist and you've actually grown to love your figure drawing class like I had.



I feel for you. I can not imagine how horrible my life would be if I found sagging to the knee tits, giant stretchmarked bellies and old, shriveled testicles something I love to draw. I would rather draw Sonichu babies!


----------



## Trilby (Oct 13, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> I feel for you. I can not imagine how horrible my life would be if I found sagging to the knee tits, giant stretchmarked bellies and old, shriveled testicles something I love to draw.


Sometimes the most thin, weak, ugly bodies provide some of the best references of the skeletal structure possible.  A friend told me this once and it clicked.  I don't even think of those areas anymore.  They're just shapes!

 

But yeah, I used to be in that stage once when I was that nervous to get too close, now I wish I did!  I certainly gives  you a better understanding of movement and form.  I still can't get the hands right in my drawings.



> I would rather draw Sonichu babies!


That too!  Always easy to draw them squat, blobby figures with nubby limbs and dot eyes.

EDIT:  I will say thought I don't like seeing the same idea applied to animals.  I get enough of that in reality, I don't like seeing in art, I suppose that comes out of the prudish thinking I get out of watching cartoons but I sorta like distancing any primary sexual characteristics from getting in the way of an adequate design.


----------



## Electric Eye (Oct 14, 2016)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I don't really have a problem with nudism _per se_. To me it's not inherently sexual. I also think opposition to nudity today is largely a product of the Victorian era when people thought "self abuse" caused blindness.
> 
> Although suddenly introducing nudism to a culture that's not ready for it can have disastrous consequences.


I don't see it as inherently sexual either, but exhibitionists exist and come to mind. It starts becoming a problem especially in the context of people who can't even legally consent to any sort of sexual activity. Then there's nonsexual issues that start arising like hygiene.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 14, 2016)

Trilby said:


> Sometimes the most thin, weak, ugly bodies provide some of the best references of the skeletal structure possible.  A friend told me this once and it clicked.  I don't even think of those areas anymore.  They're just shapes!
> View attachment 143988 View attachment 143989
> 
> But yeah, I used to be in that stage once when I was that nervous to get too close, now I wish I did!  I certainly gives  you a better understanding of movement and form.  I still can't get the hands right in my drawings.
> ...



That raises a question,how would furries be nudists? We would need that for the despoiling of our eyes to be complete.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 14, 2016)

Electric Eye said:


> exhibitionists


Exhibitionism is a thing _because_ (and where) public nudism is taboo. It's like a woman showing her legs in the USA 100 years ago.


----------



## Trilby (Oct 14, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> That raises a question,how would furries be nudists? We would need that for the despoiling of our eyes to be complete.


Speaking of how furries view their thing as a "lifestyle" thing, I'm sure colonies/camps/clubs would benefit that over annual cons any day of the week had it been that way!


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 14, 2016)

Trilby said:


> Speaking of how furries view their thing as a "lifestyle" thing, I'm sure colonies/camps/clubs would benefit that over annual cons any day of the week had it been that way!



No, I was like thinking, would they cut a hole in their fursuits and let the little yiffer hang out?  I need a drink the mental images are just too degenerate.


----------



## Argonian Scum (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Trilby (Oct 14, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> No, I was like thinking, would they cut a hole in their fursuits and let the little yiffer hang out?  I need a drink the mental images are just too degenerate.


Actually, I think some do.  I just don't want to think of that either (some even bother creating sheaths just so it's anatomically correct).


----------



## WOKE_AF 95 (Oct 14, 2016)

Apparently my college philosophy teacher is a prominent figure in the modern naturist community.

He never metioned it in class, I only found out by googling his name. He was kind of a strange dude, extremely vivid character. It seems from my personal experiences with him that he is a daoist and believes in a "natural state" of things that is the objective path to ideal human life, which explains why he advocates for nudism.

His wiki page:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Storey


----------



## Deathfromabove (Oct 15, 2016)

KatsuKitty said:


> The cruel irony is, most nudists are people you'd never want to see naked. Fat, gross, out of shape.



this is so true, I don't want to see your sweaty middle aged man body when I'm at the beach. Eww


----------

